# Game 52: Sixers @ Heat (4/3 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 3, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bounce back win, we are mad. Philli is going to get it.

Lebron with 35
Wade with 22
Bosh with 20

Chalmers 12 points 
Haslem 8 points
battier 6 points
Joel 4 points
Nole 2 points


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ I can't remember the last time Lebron scored 30.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan Howard 0 points
Mike Miller 0 points
Eddy Curry 0 points
Ricky Davis 0 points

I'm going to win, doctordrizzay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Dwyane Wade (bruised knee) will not play against Philly tonight. Questionable tomorrow for Thunder.





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Wade bumped knees in Boston game. Spoelstra: "We want to be very smart. Nothing serious. Just a bruise. But he is sore."





> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo lists Wade as "hopeful" - a new medical category - for tomorrow vs. OKC.


Right call to hold him out, but still :banghead:

Need Bosh to step up now #WithoutWade. And Lebron to get back on track.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lold at the Ricky Davis inclusion.

Bosh better not be a little bitch.

Start Terrel!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No Wade? I guess Chris Bosh will have a big night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

#HEATgame: Starters vs @Sixers: @KingJames, @ChrisBosh, Ronny Turiaf, @ShaneBattier, @MChalmers15.
12 minutes ago 

Turiaf getting the start inplace of Joel? Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Props for the avy change BlackNRed - that Heat Dancer is mighty fine :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, didnt think Spo would make that move so soon. I like it though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel's impact is felt much more off the bench I think. 

Not sure on the Battier starting move. I'd probably have put in JJ or Terrel, leave Bane off the pine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed on Joel off the bench. 

Much different situation last playoffs because our other centers were all very immobile. So starting Joel made a huge difference. Not much of an athletic drop off with Turiaf, and he does a little more offensively (which isnt saying much compared to Joel).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
I've seen this movie before. Ronny Turiaf won't see a minute in the playoffs. #erickdamped
18 minutes ago 

Sad but true :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty crazy few days in the Miami sports world. 

Wrestlemania on Sunday, Raw at AAA last night, Marlins hosting the Yankees at the new stadium Sunday and Monday, Heat hosting the Sixers tonight, and Heat-Thunder tomorrow, as well as opening night for the Marlins at the new stadium.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Props for the avy change BlackNRed - that Heat Dancer is mighty fine :yep:


ty Sophia is my favorite. Maybe our dancers will bring us some good fortune.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pretty crazy few days in the Miami sports world.
> 
> Wrestlemania on Sunday, Raw at AAA last night, Marlins hosting the Yankees at the new stadium Sunday and Monday, Heat hosting the Sixers tonight, and Heat-Thunder tomorrow, as well as opening night for the Marlins at the new stadium.


Oh, and forgot about the Panthers. A win tonight and they clinch the division title and a playoff berth for the 1st time in 10 years.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh, and forgot about the Panthers. A win tonight and they clinch the division title and a playoff berth for the 1st time in 10 years.


Best part for the few Hockey fans in SFLA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work getting to the line early


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great effort by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too predictable Bane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great hustle LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah,. Jrue


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why isn't Wade playing? I'm working and I have the game on mute


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baaaaaane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice finish by Turiaf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ronny!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Why isn't Wade playing? I'm working and I have the game on mute


knocked knees with someone in the Celtics game. He went through shoot around so it was a late scratch.

1st night of a back to back didnt help either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: finally a J


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah... Ok thanks


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Turiaf sets nice screens


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D has gone downhill of late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Hawes there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - our D is leaky. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf again. 5points for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd offensive rebound Bosh has given up to Brand..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah, Rio...where did that come from?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where did you come from Chalmers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake Chris, rebound!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: yeah buddy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

clear path?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Can someone please let this alternate dimension Chalmers know it's ok to kill off the other one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the 'good' Rio. 'bad' Rio took over his body during the 3pt contest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron seems on tonight. Good thing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Im excited to hear Jaaaaaaaaames Joooooones 33333333333333 *knock on wood*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the putback dunk.

definitely seems to have his legs tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD. they are leaving you WIDE the **** open at the free throw line. Gotta make that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-27 after 1

Everything was going well, then we give them two fast break baskets in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Lebron...dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now is your time, Bosh. Nice hook to start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got lucky there Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HArris is getting abused


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, Terrell, wtf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah uh, that's a foul ref.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is ugly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Evan Turner just gave Harris DA BIZNIZZ.

Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the D also. 76ers shooting 57%....i've seen this movie before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turner doing whatever he wants against Harris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harris, sit down. NOW.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole Slaw is such a noob.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo...****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sincere "**** you" to Shattier also. Career 44% shooter? I'll shoot 38% for you. And 55% from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's gotta learn to use the high glass on his layups in traffic like Jameer, Rondo and other smaller PG's do.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is this line up? Seriously?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole/Harris/Jones/Bosh/Haslem? What


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Harris for the and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Harris. Redeem yourself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too long with this sans Lebron shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick, switch of hands on the layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- 3-0 lead by the Panthers at the beginning of the 2nd period. Looks like they'll win the division.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Florida Panthers winning 2-0 woot. edit: 3-0


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta make that Harris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

how many, no look passes has Lebron thrown, that has led to a turnover and points, in the last few weeks?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What shit is Spo playing at with these lineups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris is getting eaten alive on D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spo is like a little kid who can't figure out which toy he wants to play with. Keep it simple you bonehead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not an auspicious outing for Terrell, I gotta say


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not enough minutes with the starters...you know...the group that was winning...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. I somehow mis-set my alarm before taking a nap. Good to see we actually came out strong... :/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ 1st quarter was serviceable. It's this scrubby bench unit that ****s everything up.

Not enough LBJ/CB lineups either. Too much mix and match.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa Wade knee injury and Joel benched? This is too much for my freshly awake brain.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Too much Erik Spoelstra


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

A fatigues tie? stay classy Dwyane. That shit's ugly as all get out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron in the paint is money


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you are RETARDED


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Might be a good idea to try and use Bosh a little more, and by that I mean get him the ball in the post often... FFS this team is miserable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was such a poor decision by Rio though. We had a 4 on 2 with Lebron screaming for it, pulls it out and tries a cross court pass to Battier that gets picked off.

Are you kidding me Mario?

Where's Nash


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tired of these horrible turnovers Lebron hasn't stopped throwing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I just got home. I was going to post this in the huge Heat '12 thread but I'll post it here instead.

The Joel starting lineup was +121. I think that's the best net in the entire league. Why change that lineup? PLAY IT MORE!






Am I in the Twilight Zone? IS THIS REAL LIFE? WTF IS GOING ON?!






Are we going to have some crazy, watershed moment before every single game against the 76ers? Why is this team so ****ing stupid! CRAZY PILLS!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Perfect 2-for-1 there. If only James made the J.

Makes the banker!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is Lebron trying to hump the ref?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron turnover, bench Joel! LeBron missed jumper, bench Joel! CRAZY PILLS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a catch and finish by Lebron there though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-51 at the half

D's gotta pick it up. And not have Harris guard Turner ever again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Cole/Harris/Jones/Bosh/Haslem? What


Is this the real life?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam...your boy Harris got dominated by Evan Turner. In a way I haven't seen for some time. It was flat out embarassing.

And yes, I feel like Mugatu right now also. WTF are you doing Spo? I dont think he even knows anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love Joel, but to be fair, the fact that its a considered a miracle by all when he inserts the ball into the hoop really puts him in a tough spot to be a starter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Adam...your boy Harris got dominated by Evan Turner. In a way I haven't seen for some time. It was flat out embarassing.
> 
> And yes, I feel like Mugatu right now also. WTF are you doing Spo? I dont think he even knows anymore.


Doesn't matter. This summer RC Buford will sign Harris and he will play with a coach who knows what he's doing and will make the Heat look like idiots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All Center minutes should be split between Turiaf and Joel. I dont care who starts between them.

CB/UD should never be seen again. 

Always have 2 of the Big 3 on the court at any one time.

Play Battier less until he finds a stroke. Whenever that is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier finally gets on the scoreboard


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whenever it irks me how much Spo sticks with Shattier, I remember Yak-Diarrhea, how awful he was, and how much Spo loved to play him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick move by Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move Riocracy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do 3 ****ing officials miss that clear walk? Dumbasses.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Some Spaniard is already cutting and uploading a video of that travel in time for the Olympics this summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Refs oyu suck!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 Zebras and they still miss non-stop calls. Maybe Stern needs to add a secondary trio of these idiots who can scream out calls to the first set of morons. (6 whistles would be too much, especially since the refereeing pool is already diluted enough.)



Wade2Bosh said:


> OMFG Bosh...


His brain is made out of creme broulee, with the sliced strawberry and dainty mint sprig on top.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The only bigs I see that miss as many simple inside looks as Bosh play for the Miami Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looked clean.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 33333


made up for the flub on the previous possession


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, first 3 of the game comes in the 2nd half, to Chris Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Insane pass by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sick pass Lebron RIO 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful draw and kick. 3 number 2.

Too easy for Turner.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

333s!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh, even though it got there, I'd prefer LeBron stop throwing those passes. He's thrown a ton away lately.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ronny > Joel you guys craY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OMFG Bosh. Disallow him from dribbling. EVERY ****ING TIME IT TURNS TO SHIT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Ronny > Joel you guys craY


You have me wrong. I got no problem with Ronny starting. I dont think Joel should be cut from the rotation entirely though. They should be the only guys who play C for us. No bosh/ud.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ugh, even though it got there, I'd prefer LeBron stop throwing those passes. He's thrown a ton away lately.


I closed my eyes on that pass thinking the turnover was coming. Its happened a lot of late.

Lebron got a call inside. Shocking!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1st free throws for LBJ. Crazy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> You have me wrong. I got no problem with Ronny starting. I dont think Joel should be cut from the rotation entirely though. They should be the only guys who play C for us. No bosh/ud.


Oh well then I agree with you. But i'm definitely partial to Turiaf starting.

I hate the no C lineups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You know what grinds my gears? Three East teams play OKC twice this year. We get our home game coming off a back-to-back, drastically diminishing the competitive potential of perhaps the best East-West matchup the league has to offer. No less, coming a day after playing a team the schedule makers knew would be a major player in the East. Dirtbag move by schedule makers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Iggy dunking all over us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, just saw Joel's only played 3 minutes. Now that is dumb. WTF Spo, that's your boy? Not to mention he plays like superstar against Philly. Baffled, I am.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> You have me wrong. I got no problem with Ronny starting. I dont think Joel should be cut from the rotation entirely though. They should be the only guys who play C for us. No bosh/ud.


I agree with this. My problem is with Spo.

The Ronny lineup could end up being better than the Joel lineup. But the Joel lineup wasn't the problem. It was +121 (people understand this stat, right?). The problem is Spo is a scrub idiot and he plays bad units aside from the starting one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice feed Rio2Bosh for the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Williams travels blatantly, no call. LeBron stops in the open court, pulls up his dribble properly, Sixers bench signals for travel. Just a lot of idiocy in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Lou, that was a terrible shot...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ooooh Rio you got him good


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man. I feel for Iggy. Poor guy. I can't stand eye injuries ever since the Allan Ray and Jon Scheyer injuries. Those were awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf2LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turner is automatic from the baseline.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ET phone home. Dude has been impressive tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take a step in, Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Oh man. I feel for Iggy. Poor guy. I can't stand eye injuries ever since the Allan Ray and Jon Scheyer injuries. Those were awful.


The Allan Ray one was disgusting. Thankfully, he was alright though.

Lebron feeling it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ has to make that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris comes in and Turner quickly abuses him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If every player in the league was Terrel Harris, Evan Turner would have a 2,356.43 PER. I calculated it. (not really)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Allan Ray one was disgusting. Thankfully, he was alright though.
> 
> Lebron feeling it.


Yeah. The Jon Scheyer one (happened when he was playing for our team in the summer) was nasty to read about. His eyelid, optic nerve, and retina got torn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Harris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big surprise, Lebron out, Sizers run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD you stink


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-70 after 3

Good quarter. Gonna need more of the same in the 4th.

Hopefully we dont stick with awful lineups for too long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For the love of god, leave Bron and Bosh in for the full 12 minutes here Spo.

For the sake of all that is good and holy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was that a pass by Bosh? If not, got lucky there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:spo: you are a dumbass Eric.

CHALMERS/JONES/LEBRON/BOSH/TURIAF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great drive by Harris.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha, Jace, how'd you like that Harris drive ?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harris!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh got 2 of the 3 back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice :bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrelllll


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train...wow dude...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful possession by Cole. They're giving him the shot and he looked indecisive as hell.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Haha, Jace, how'd you like that Harris drive ?


I liked it. Why you ask?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So...how bout that Harris? He's gonna look good on my Spurs.



Jace said:


> I liked it. Why you ask?


Just playing around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

Great steal by Harris and he gave it right away to Lebron. Hope our PG's and BOSH were paying attention.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Less UD, more :turiaf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Harris has made a couple of great defensive plays.

Why so much Bosh/UD?

I didn't know Scheyer did all that shit. All I remember reading was "lacerated eyelid," which sounds bad enough.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was dreadful defense by Bosh. Sometimes I think he hasn't learned a thing in all his time here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: nice D Chris...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 76ers are like cockroaches. Just dont freaking die.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> So...how bout that Harris? He's gonna look good on my Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing around.


Just in case you're referencing being called out for your Harris love, that wasn't me. Although I was guilty a few weeks ago of saying we should still look into drafting a young wing if there isn't a big available. I like him but hadn't been sure about what we have in him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even on a night with UD rebounding like this we still call for his ass on the pine. Nice player when playing next to a center. Bosh is not a center.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Just in case you're referencing being called out for your Harris love, that wasn't me. Although I was guilty a few weeks ago of saying we should still look into drafting a young wing if there isn't a big available. I like him but hadn't been sure about what we have in him.


LOL, I thought that was you, my bad. Just trying to spread the gospel of Harris. I hadn't seen you post in a few minutes and also just was wondering why the silence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The hell happened there? Hawes could've read 'Brave New World' with a dictionary on the side to look up all the words he couldn't understand and still have been all alone under the hoop.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm loving this new strategy by Spo. Have Rio scratch the other team's best player then you can win with UD+Bosh by maybe four points. Good way to make that unit viable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Rio. Practice that 3 anymore?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Omg Chalmers stop shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing big 3's in the 4th quarter. Seen this before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got lucky there was a foul because that was an awful possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, the Sixers bench just signaled for a travel on LeBron again, after he didn't pick up his dribble until he shot. Do these guys watch basketball?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This lineup is so ugly. No ball movement. UD must have a Spo sex tape in a safety deposit box.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missing big 3's in the 4th quarter. Seen this before.


Don't worry. Shattier is back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Less UD, more :turiaf:....

That was me calling out ur Harris love, Adam


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Less UD, more :turiaf:....
> 
> That was me calling out ur Harris love, Adam


You bastard. You made me accuse an innocent man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To be fair, you missed that 2nd quarter victimisation of Harris by Turner. Go back and watch that shit...it was brutal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Whats up with the Spurs avatar Adam, get that Shiz outta here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How good would Lou Williams look as the Heat point guard?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Whats up with the Spurs avatar Adam, get that Shiz outta here.


No! We've been playing well since he made the switch!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its OK the tears came and went quickly :turiaf:

Nice J by LeBron. Just made another as I type that bounced in but was a poor shot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ZING go home sixers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!!

Shane with the huge hustle.

Mario threw a perfect lob pass in traffic. Shocked! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane hustle!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No! We've been playing well since he made the switch!


Lmao. Makes perfect sense too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:mario: 2 :lebron: !!!

So nice when those happen at points like this.



Adam said:


> How good would Lou Williams look as the Heat point guard?


I've wanted him since the Sixers wore those awful black uniforms. He'd be great, as long as he doesn't hoist junk. Though he does hit junk.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta give it up for Shattier on that hustle play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ shutting the door down the stretch


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Whats up with the Spurs avatar Adam, get that Shiz outta here.


Hey, we need the extra competence it is channeling


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron's first 30pt game since March 14.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing this game by Lebron makes me wonder if Lebron hadnt been holding back, getting ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention the *B*attier great hustle to get that possession.

This is how LeBron needs to play when we need baskets. None of that whack passive shit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron can you do this again tomorrow please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: so good when he's on, which is 85% of the time.

so bad when he's off, 15% of the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Turner just stumbled his way to the hoop and scored. Kinda embarrassing.

Can't believe its been almost 3 weeks since LeBron got 30.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turner...wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the cockroach Sixers are fouling with 44 seconds to go and down 7. Just die!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the "i'm still MVP" 40.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such bullshit we have to play the best team in the West, on our bad luck ESPN, tomorrow night.

94 million middle fingers to the schedule makers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit LeBron! Get 41!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Eric Reid. The Heat clinched a playoff spot! Huge sigh of relief...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay a win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-93 

16th in a row at home.

Game obviously turned when Iggy went down.

Lebron was great throughout, but amazing in the 4th. 41/6/4/3 on the night.

Late decision to rest Wade didnt come back to bite us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What I take from this game is the UD+Bosh lineup is viable as long as Chalmers stabs the other team's best player in the eye.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, now resting Wade looks genius. Hopefully it was just in lieu of the high-stakes back-to-back and he'll be ready.



Adam said:


> LOL @ Eric Reid. The Heat clinched a playoff spot! Huge sigh of relief...


We should lose out so we can land the 8th seed and face the Bulls with a rusty Rose and before we get worn down by rounds 1 and 2. Is that a bad plan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4th win over Philly this season, 2 of them without Wade. 


> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> LeBron scored 15 points in the fourth quarter with 12 of those coming in the final three minutes. Heat win 99-93.


Dominated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> What I take from this game is the UD+Bosh lineup is viable as long as Chalmers stabs the other team's best player in the eye.


So sad that Spo still thinks he can roll that out and be respected.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Starters:

Rio +13
Battier +13
Lebron +12
Bosh +14
Ronny +13

Bench

JJ -2
Harris -13
NoCo -7
UD -9
:joel: -4

:spo: NEED MORE UDONIS!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If it was anybody other than Chalmers then I would call that Iggy injury a freak play, but Chalmers is so ****ing stupid that he is not done injuring people in his career. People like him catch beatings on the playground.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Bosh on NBATV. I want to throw a remote at my TV. That's right. I'm not done with you mother****er.










Webber just called him out for the way he runs up the court, ending the question asking if its because of injury. CHRIS ON CHRIS VIOLENCE.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Hopefully this game signals Bron's return to Terminator status.

Only real complaint is another poor 3rd...outscored 25-16.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

tone wone said:


> Hopefully this game signals Bron's return to Terminator status.
> 
> Only real complaint is another poor 3rd...outscored 25-16.


It was the Heat who scored 25 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe everyone should change their avatar to Heat dancers or something Spurs related.

I feel the power building!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll do it if this keeps up over a big road win cause we havent lost at home in like two months, so this was nothing new.

Though everyone having Heat dancer avi's would definitely be great


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is still getting around 8-10 more minutes per game than I am comfortable with.

Turiaf and Joel - 24/24. Make it happen.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It was the Heat who scored 25 in the 3rd quarter.


ur right. They were down 4 at half and pushed it to double digits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought Turiaf did really good in his minutes. But I was shocked that Joel went from starting to only playing 6 minutes, against the team that he did and has done so well against in the in past, which his D on Young. Didnt come back to bite us though as Young was very quiet this game.

I'll be very interested to see the rotation tomorrow against a team that killed us inside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'll see if consistent Ronny minutes makes a difference.

Can't allow the crazy amount of uncontested dunks and layins again though. That game sucked.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'll do it if this keeps up over a big road win cause we havent lost at home in like two months, so this was nothing new.
> 
> Though everyone having Heat dancer avi's would definitely be great


Keep your dirty hands off Sophia shes mine.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How did the Panthers manage to lose up 3-0? Fail.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL I thought that might happen with all y'all calling that game in the first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> How did the Panthers manage to lose up 3-0? Fail.


Easy answer: They are the Florida Panthers :laugh:

Watch them lose these next 2 games and completely miss the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good choice on Sophia. I would navigate my SS Jace through her grotto of holiness. No doubt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of Heat Dancers, the girl in the middle is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to see the girl on the left every day when I worked at Shaq's gym in Miami. Was funny because I had previously had a special place in my heart for...Sherina. I always made sure she spent a little extra time in the lobby with me. Good times. She gave me all these signed cards of her, which I still have of course. <3 <3 <3

Oh and I hope the girl on the right is just making an unfortunate pig face, because she doesn't seem to belong in that shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I used to see the girl on the left every day when I worked at Shaq's gym in Miami. Was funny because I had previously had a special place in my heart for...Sherina. I always made sure she spent a little extra time in the lobby with me. Good times. She gave me all these signed cards of her, which I still have of course. <3 <3 <3
> 
> Oh and I hope the girl on the right is just making an unfortunate pig face, because she doesn't seem to belong in that shot.


Yeah, she's the only Heat dancer I know by name. She's hot but she seems like the type of girl who when they take their makeup off they look completely different (know the type?). She's from the '06 era too so that's big. I googled Sherina and found a pic of the other girl and she was making the same face.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Speaking of Heat Dancers, the girl in the middle is one of my all time favorites


The one on the right is actually my favorite.

She's making an unfortunate face on that picture but hubba hubba!!! (Saw the other pictures)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Yeah, she's the only Heat dancer I know by name. She's hot but she seems like the type of girl who when they take their makeup off they look completely different (know the type?). She's from the '06 era too so that's big. I googled Sherina and found a pic of the other girl and she was making the same face.


If you mean Sherina...she still looks good with little-to-no makeup. Her body looks amazing in person so definitely makes up for any downgrade that may've ensued by seeing her in person.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Speaking of Heat Dancers, the girl in the middle is one of my all time favorites


I'm partial to the girl on the left, Sherina, don't know what happened to her. I used to rock her on my avy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

She told me it was her last (or second to last) season shortly after we won the chip. She was going to MDC or FIU for something or other (I think teaching) couldn't really pay attention to what she said.

I'll never forget how turned up I was when she came in the first time. I was like, "YOU'RE A HEAT DANCER!" and she got all excited that I recognized her. Such a pimp.


----------

